# Christina Aguilera – Comeback-Versuch in Arbeit !!!



## Mandalorianer (31 Mai 2011)

*Christina Aguilera – Comeback-Versuch in Arbeit !!!​*
Als Star-Jury-Mitglied und Coach der neuen NBC-Casting-Show „The Voice“ hat Christina Aguilera den Blick von ihrem turbulenten Privatleben erfolgreich auf ihre Arbeit gelenkt. Die Gunst der Stunde möchte die Sängerin nutzen, um auch mit einem neuen Album durchzustarten.

Wie jetzt bekannt wurde, arbeitet sie wieder an einer neuen CD. Ihre letzte Scheibe „Bionic“ war gefloppt, worauf Christina die dazugehörige Tournee absagte . Gelingt ihr nun ein Comeback?

Bei ihren letzten CD-Veröffentlichungen hatte Christina mit verschiedenen Musikstilen experimentiert. Auch wenn der musikalische Anspruch vielleicht gestiegen war, kostete sie das Abweichen von ihrem ursprünglichen, sehr poppigen Stil viele Fans. 


X-Tinas Fangemeinde will offenbar nicht auf den typischen Sound der „alten“ Christina verzichten. Die Sängerin hat’s verstanden – und sich für ihr neues Album einen alten Bekannten ins Boot geholt: Starproduzent Scott Storch, der unter anderem hinter ihrem Mega-Hit „Fighter“ aus dem Jahr 2003 stand. Scott hat schon für etliche Stars Hits geschrieben und produziert, etwa für Justin Timberlake („Cry Me A River“), Pink („Family Portrait“), Beyoncé („Baby Boy“) oder Chris Brown („Run It“).

Der Starproduzent möchte es geheimnisvoll machen. In welche Richtung X-Tinas neues Album gehen wird, wollte er noch nicht verraten. Allerdings kommentierte er ihre neuerdings etwas fülligere Figur (Viply berichtete): „Ich finde, sie sieht atemberaubend aus. Ich mag es, wenn meine Girls ein bisschen kräftiger sind. Wer möchte schon ein magersüchtiges oder bulimisches Mädel?“ Ihr pralles Dekolleté zeigte Christina bei Jimmy Kimmels Live Show in Los Angeles, Kalifornien. Dort gab sie wartenden Fans Autogramme.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Geldsammler (31 Mai 2011)

Tja, irgendwann ist jeder Star mal out oder verliert an Popularität. Britney hat's auch nicht wieder geschafft, obwohl sie die allerbesten Produzenten hat. Diese alteingesessenen Popstars haben eben keinen Freifahrtsschein.


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2011)

Wenn sie 20 kg abnimmt hat sie Chancen


----------



## Xtinalover (31 Mai 2011)

christina wird sich mit ihrem hammeraussehen und ihrer tollen stimme mit sicherheit wieder durchsetzen. britney is da kein vergleich!


----------

